# I lost my little tang



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I got this little tunie sized yellow tang a couple of days back, When I turned in last night it seemed ok got up this am and found him dead and my 2 emerald crabs chowing down on him. My first thought was that the crabs got him in the night. I know from talking to some veterans of salt water that tangs can die easily and the survival rate is not good. I read that crabs clean up anything that may die off, should I be leaving the tang in there for the crabs to look after as nature intended or? Any thoughts from anyone are appreciated.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear  poor little tang


----------



## Casey8 (Nov 1, 2011)

You should remove it immediately and test for ammonia.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

In the old days when yellow tang comes in larger and fatter, survival rate is actually extremely high. I do not recall loosing any in climatization.

Now that they come so skinny - reference to one of Grant's rant  

Take it out Laurie.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear Laurie!


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Now that they come so skinny - reference to one of Grant's rant


Which rant were you refering to here?
I agree that the body should be taken out of the tank. It's going to foul your tank.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ya take it out. poor little guy i got a naso tang at ipu and he was skiny and small but he made it


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. A sad thing to wake up to.


----------

